# collections on Kindle fire



## corporalclegg1741 (Dec 1, 2010)

On the previous model, I had all my books in collections by author...

I don't see that option on Kindle fire...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, technically, there's no previous model to the Fire, so you're talking about one of the eInk Kindles?  

Collections are not yet available on the Fire's Kindle App.  I'm hoping they will be soon as Collections are possible on Kindle for PC.

The best you can do with the Fire is to sort all the books by Author.

Betsy


----------



## corporalclegg1741 (Dec 1, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, technically, there's no previous model to the Fire, so you're talking about one of the eInk Kindles?
> 
> Collections are not yet available on the Fire's Kindle App. I'm hoping they will be soon as Collections are possible on Kindle for PC.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I was talking about the $139 Kindle (with no ads) that came out before the Kindle fire...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I was pretty sure you were talking about an eInk Kindle.  

I'm sure that collections will come to the Fire soon.  Not really sure what the hold up is.

Other than that, how do you like your Fire?

Betsy


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

I hope you're right Betsy! I soooo want collections on my Fire!!! I love having tons of books to choose from, so I have hundreds of books on my Kindles. They are all in collections on my K3 so I can pick by genre. The Fire is a mess. Hear us Amazon!!


----------



## CandiceHern (Aug 12, 2011)

I continue to use my old Kindle because of the collections feature. I haven't bought a mass-market paperback since getting my first Kindle, so I have tons of ebooks and, being anal, I have to keep them organized. I use my Fire when I need a backlit screen for reading (which is most of the time -- it's my favorite Fire feature) but I keep everything organized on my old Kindle.  The absence of a collections function on the Fire is a serious shortcoming, IMO.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

Don't forget to write Customer Service about collections!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

As a reminder, for those of you with PC's, the "Kindle for PC" application does allow collections.  So you can sort all your books and keep them organized on your computer.  I find that easier than doing it even on my eInk Kindles.  Not sure if the app for Mac has collections as well, but it would be worth checking out.  Certainly simplifies things.


----------



## mitchell_iles (Jan 13, 2012)

I really wish the Fire had better sort options. I am too afraid of being out of WIFI range to keep things in my cloud and only have a few books available to me. With 500+ books it's kind of a mess.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I would love to see Collections for books in the Cloud.

N


----------

